# محتاج برنامج sutdio automation



## Mohamedabdall_z (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احبابى فى الله انا محتاج برنامج studio automation وذلك لمساعدتى فى مشروعى 
ارجو مساعدتى وترسلى موقع احمل هذا البرنامج الجبار مجانا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*سأبدأ برفعه لك*

[frame="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, انا لدي البرنامج وسأبدأ برفعه لك, حيث يمكنني أن أوفره لك غداً أو بعد غد على الأكثر إن شاء الله
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/frame]​


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وكرم وانا منتظر منك هذا البرنامج وعنوانى *Mohamedabdall_z*********** * 
وانا كل يوم سوف افتح هذا الملتقى وافتح email اعتبار من اليوم 25/10/2006
وجزاكم الله كل خير وشكر لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشرف قسم الميكاترونيك 
انا انتظرتك ولم ترفع لي البرنامج وانا بصرحه محتاج اعرف لو ترفع هذا البرنامج كيف اخذ هذا الرنامج الى جهازى انا منتظر رد لى لأنى بصراحة انا محتاج هذا الرنامج بشده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Hisham (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس أحمد فأنا بحاجه له أيضا أرجو أن تقوم برفعه........


----------



## Ahmad Bekdash (14 نوفمبر 2006)

للحصول على البرنامج يمكنك زيارة الرابط :

http://www.bakdash.com/comment.php?comment.news.15


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخى العزيز انا لم اجد Automation Studio حتى احمله*

شكر على حسن مساعدتك لى ولكن لم احمل هذا البرنامج Automation Studio 5 Full حتى الأن والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mbayer (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا

انا املك النسخة الكاملة للبرنامج لكن لا استطيع ان ارفعه على النت لكبر حجمه اذا كنت من سكان الاردن استطيع اعطائك نسخة على Cd .


----------



## aly_zz (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى فى الله انا محتاج هذا البرنامج بشده واجو ان تحمله لى على ال***** اجزاء وذلك لكبر حجمه 
وشكر لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

